# Ideas for an Educational Poster



## Bunnykinz (Jul 26, 2011)

I am showing my buns at my county fair and I need to make a educational poster. Last year my poster was on rabbit nutrition, but this year I need a new idea! Please help me come up with a good topic for a poster.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 26, 2011)

How to keep cool in the heat seems timely.


----------



## Bunnykinz (Jul 26, 2011)

Ooooo that's a good one! And maybe add information about how rabbits handle different temperatures including what to do in the winter? :biggrin:


----------



## Violet23 (Jul 26, 2011)

The importance of spaying and neutering your pet bunnies maybe? always important!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 26, 2011)

You could do some breeds. Like take 2 breeds and detail them according to the standard. They can be similar breeds or totally different breeds. It would be best if you could get some help from someone who breeds them if you aren't sure of the specifics of them.

Diseases are good to learn about. You could do one from what the symptoms are and sort of follow a rabbit with this disease through treatment. Even something like teeth problems or sore hocks could be good as they are somewhat common. 

Housing would also be good. You could do pet housing as well as housing the breeders use. Since some breeds may need more special housing, you can include that as well. 

If you are into the breeding side of things, you could do colour comparison of young kits. I know some people have trouble doing the colours of a litter, especially if some colours look similar at birth. Having good photos that show the differences as new borns, 3-4 weeks and maybe 8 weeks would show how they grow. 

Since you are showing, maybe do something on the show process. Like how to enter, what you need to have for the show, the judging process and other things. I would assume that not everyone at the fair really knows what goes on at a rabbit show and it could help clean up some things for them.


----------



## Bunnykinz (Jul 26, 2011)

All good ideas!!! Oh the breeding one is a cute idea, but I don't breed buns.

Or with the different breeds idea I could highlight the standards of the largest rabbit (flemish giant) and the smallest rabbit (netherland dwarf).


----------



## leslie3mcc (Jul 27, 2011)

We are making posters to educate the public too! Some of the ideas we had is to include pictures of bunnies roaming around the house, in the litter box, with other animals, playing with toys, and other stuff to help people realize that bunnies can live in the house and be part of the family! Good luck with your poster


----------



## Bunnykinz (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes, those are good ideas too!


----------



## Bunnykinz (Jul 30, 2011)

Everyone's ideas were great and they all helped a lot! I've picked how to keep rabbits cool in the summer as my topic as it is timely and I can pack a good deal of information into it! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 30, 2011)

*Bunnykinz wrote: *


> I've picked how to keep rabbits cool in the summer as my topic as it is timely and I can pack a good deal of information into it! Thanks everyone!!


Here's a couple of pictures you can use:

Natasha with a frozen water bottle:






Danu with a ziploc bag of ice:


----------



## Bunnykinz (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## mattie (Aug 3, 2012)

thats what i need to... my fair is coming up soon its actually next weekend... this is my first year in 4h and im excited but im scared do any of you guys have any tips???


----------



## jars2a (Aug 6, 2012)

Mattie, 

Just a few things to remember... 1. it is a good idea to have a mini "show" box to keep near at the fair, expecially on show day. Things to include...
a small spray bottle to help bunny stay cool, a baby brush for fur, a lint roller brush to keep you hairless for showing, baby wipes, and nail clippers.
2. When showing your bunny if your show table is not carpeted, it is good to get a small bath matt and cut it down to size for your bunny. This helps him feel safer and it is easier for you not to have a slippery bunny on the table when you are presenting to the judge. 3. Make eye contact with the judge at all times while showing. and 4. This is the most important...you need to smile and have fun. Good sportsmanship is essential and with each show you will naturally learn, so do not be too hard on yourself for what you do not know. Just learn from it.
***Have a GREAT fair...hope to hear how you did!***


----------

